# pfSense v2.4.4 (FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p3) crashing under load with MCA error



## pfsmith (Nov 20, 2018)

MCA: Misc 0x3ffff
MCA: Address 0x3fff80609d46
MCA: CPU 0 UNCOR PCC OVER internal timer error
MCA: Vendor "GenuineIntel", ID 0x206a7, APIC ID 0
MCA: Global Cap 0x0000000000000c07, Status 0x0000000000000004
MCA: Bank 3, Status 0xfe00000000800400

Above is the error I'm getting. MCA = Machine Check Architecture.

Error occurs randomly, but seems to be replicable if I simply load a few web pages or videos at once from the one PC that is connected to it.

It's not overheating - ~100degF give or take.

This is on a Dell Optiplex 390. Actually, two identical boxes are producing the same exact error.

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz (3292.59-MHz K8-class CPU). Origin="GenuineIntel" Id=0x206a7 Family=0x6 Model=0x2a Stepping=7

I'm not overclocking or anything like that. As far as I know these boxes have never been overclocked. (I got them barely used from a real-estate office).

Also, using an Intel 4-port card, but that doesn't seem to be the issue as near as I can tell.

igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection, Version - 2.5.3-k> port 0x3020-0x303f mem 0xe3420000-0xe343ffff,0xe3000000-0xe33fffff,0xe3450000-0xe3453fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3

I've googled the error code to death. Here's the things I've tried:

BIOS updated (Currently A14 - latest).

Reset BIOS defaults.

Tried two different PCs, identical Optiplex 390's with 4Gb ram.

Ran thorough system diagnostics - no issues. (RAM or Processor).

Tried full reinstall on both boxes.

Checked for bad capacitors on the mboard - no sign of any issues.

Also, Win10 and Linux Mint ran just fine on both of these boxes for about a year.

Help?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

MCA errors almost always indicate hardware errors. You can use sysutils/mcelog to decode the messages.


----------



## branflakes (Oct 16, 2019)

Sorry for the necro bump. I'm having the same issue on near identical hardware. Dell optiplex with a quad port gigabit intel nic. Did you ever resolve this?


----------

